# Info on HGVC to RCI Point Conversion



## Tigga (Feb 21, 2012)

My wife and I bought a HGVC timeshare over the weekend and are worried that we made a mistake.  We were mainly attracted by the flexibility, or at least the perceived flexibility. We were led to believe that using club points for hotels would be an efficient use, which it does not seem to be with the 1:25 HH rate, while rooms run at a $1:200.

Our concern now is worth and conversion rate of HGVC pts to RCI pts when booking at other resorts through RCI.  We were hoping that someone would be able to provide recent numbers.

We've read negative experiences of booking through RCI, but they seem to be dated and were wondering if anyone had do so recently, and how their experience were.  

 We need to decide on whether to keep it by the end of the week.  Any advice or info is much appreciated!!


----------



## barond (Feb 21, 2012)

RESCIND NOW!!!.  Buy resale.  Save thousands.  Buy platinum season points at las vegas or orlando for the best maintenance fees.

look up judi koz or seth nock online for their timeshare resale offices and buy resale.

I just got off the phone earlier today with my hilton corporate greed representitive that wanted to upsell me to 4800 points annual for $25000 while I am staring at a listing at judi koz's resale for hilton for $7000 for 4800 point annual at the same resort (seaworld 1 bedroom 4800 platinum season).

Now as to using hilton it is great system very flexible and the RCI value is good.

I traded 2 of my years (2400 silver EOY).  for a 2 bedroom at bay lake tower last month (retail value $5600).  Which comes close to my $7800 dollar cost of buying it from hilton directly but I could of bought 4800 every year for less than I paid for my 2400 point every other year if I bought resale.

The RCI conversion value is better (if you pick as good or better resort) than the hilton grand vacation club points using internally (except for the $200 fee)

The hilton hotel conversion is not worth it and the elite status for buying direct is not worth paying for it either.

Baron


----------



## Remy (Feb 21, 2012)

Follow the instructions to rescind to the letter. No need to wait for further comments on here to make that decision. You paid more than you should. There isn't any other consideration.

Spend some time here on TUG learning how HGVC works and how to take advantage of timeshares. HGVC is a great system, probably one of the best, but it isn't something you need to pay developer prices for.


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 21, 2012)

HGVC has an excellent rate for RCI. 4800 pts = 1 wk in a 2BR, high-season.
The member's website has a dedicated portal into RCI reservations.
You will use HGVC's corporate account, and do not get one of your own.

However, DO NOT buy direct from HGVC... RESCIND NOW.
_Follow the instructions to-the-letter, even if you think there's a better way._

I would use one of these brokers who specialize in HGVC.
They are TUG members and have stellar reps among Hilton posters here.

Judy Koz... -- http://judikoz.com/
Seth Nock --- http://www.sellingtimeshares.net/


----------



## levatino (Feb 22, 2012)

RCI within HGVC can be worthwhile (if you know the system and how to  use it to your benefit) however rescind, take time to learn, and get a worthwhile deal.


----------



## Tigga (Feb 22, 2012)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the info/advice everyone.  I have a couple more questions if you don't mind...
1. Will I still have the option to convert points to HH if I don't buy via the developer?
2. We bought timeshare for points every other year, and consequently have to pay maintenance fees every other year, is that type available via the resale market?
3. Is there a difference in value between points from a platinum week and a gold week?  I thought points were points?  All that mattered was the amount you have.... I just wonder why less points in a platinum week seem more expensive than more points from a gold week?  Does the type of week affect the value you get for them in RCI?
4. Would anyone mind providing a quick list of what would no longer be available to me without the elite status?

Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## levatino (Feb 22, 2012)

Have you read up on the FAQ:

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=58716


----------



## Aquaman55 (Feb 22, 2012)

Tigga said:


> Thanks for the info/advice everyone.  I have a couple more questions if you don't mind...
> 1. Will I still have the option to convert points to HH if I don't buy via the developer?
> 2. We bought timeshare for points every other year, and consequently have to pay maintenance fees every other year, is that type available via the resale market?
> 3. Is there a difference in value between points from a platinum week and a gold week?  I thought points were points?  All that mattered was the amount you have.... I just wonder why less points in a platinum week seem more expensive than more points from a gold week?  Does the type of week affect the value you get for them in RCI?
> ...



1. Yes
2. Sometimes, but EYs are much more available. 
3. At your home resort, you can book up to 12 mos in advance and they are more sought after on resale, because there is little difference in MFs (if any) between let's say a platinum 1BDR vs a gold 1BDR, plus you get more points.
4. How far away are you from Elite?  There is a lot of discussion in Tug about the value of Elite. The HGVC guidebook lists the perks for three Elite levels. Most of them are not worth it, but there a couple that are interesting. However, it costs thousands to get there.

While HGVC has fewer resorts than Marriott, the HGVC system is flexible and all resorts are high quality. It is considered the best in the industry. Like everyone says, RCI exchanges have really good value when you book the right resort. I find their site not easy to navigate and a lot of the good resorts are not listed as available. 

I have purchased both from developer (pre-Tug) and then resale. 90% of all first HGVC sales are from the developer. (Once an owner is savvy then they usually venture into the resale market.) However, it's critical to find the right broker. (There are a lot of scams out there!) I purchased my first resale through Seth. He really knows his stuff. (I hear good things about Judy too.) 
Just don't ask them to help you out of a jam after your chance to rescind expires. Where did you buy your EOY?


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 22, 2012)

Tigga

HGVC is a really good TS system Buying into it may be a very good idea for you and your family. BUT Most people here on TUG will tell you that for most TS systems buying resale from a current owner will save you about 75% off the retail price that HGVC charges. The only thing you'll lose is the chance to be elite. While elite does have some nice thing about it paying 3-4 times more than resale is just not worth it for most people. 

AS far as the price, the biggest ongoing expense of owning a TS is the maintenance fees (MFs) and MFs are tied to the size of the unit not the number of points that the unit is worth.  So two units worth about the same amount of pts (the a 1 bed unit plat unit is worth about 4800 pts and a 2 bed gold unit is worth about 5000 pts) will have a significantly different amount of mfs. Therefore the platinum unit will cost more upfront but over the years will cost less. 

Hope this helps


----------



## Cool_beans00 (Feb 22, 2012)

Bill4728 said:


> Tigga
> 
> HGVC is a really good TS system Buying into it may be a very good idea for you and your family. BUT Most people here on TUG will tell you that for most TS systems buying resale from a current owner will save you about 75% off the retail price that HGVC charges. The only thing you'll lose is the chance to be elite. While elite does have some nice thing about it paying 3-4 times more than resale is just not worth it for most people.
> 
> ...



Just to add on to this, from what I've gathered for this year.

1br HOA = ~$733
2br HOA = ~$805

And remember the annual club dues of $119


----------

